# Obama: Surge Succeeded Beyond 'Wildest Dreams'



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Obama: Surge Succeeded Beyond 'Wildest Dreams'
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The troop surge in Iraq has been more successful than anyone could have imagined, Barack Obama conceded Thursday in his first-ever interview on FOX News' "The O'Reilly Factor."
> ...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

he is wrong on Afghanistan. until the Pakistanis cooperate and allow American troops to pursue the terrorists into their country, the battle will be futile. the terrorists will be able to conduct gorillas ops with no fear of pursuit.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Flip flop, flippity flop. :roll: NObama.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

And if he said it hasnt worked at all you would attack him for that too.:eyeroll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

huntingdude16 said:


> And if he said it hasnt worked at all you would attack him for that too.:eyeroll:


I dont see him being attacked. I see him being called out on an assumption he previously made but learned otherwise of after he got first hand experience on the matter.

Something maybe some of our news providers should try doing someday.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I think the interview showed that he is incapable of admitting he was or might be incorrect about something.

It should be quite interesting to watch the segments next week.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes, this is an example of how some things never "change". :lol:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> huntingdude16 said:
> 
> 
> > And if he said it hasnt worked at all you would attack him for that too.:eyeroll:
> ...


When he says the surge has worked, you call him a flip flopper.

If he had said the surge hadnt worked, you would, ok, 'sharply criticize' him for it.

Give the guy a break for once.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Give the guy a break for once.


The guy is trying to become the leader of our country, there should be no "breaks"


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

huntingdude16 said:


> Give the guy a break for once.


 :rollin: :rollin:

What!?!? Why? I don't want to see him as President!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

So you un-justly criticize him every way possible? :-?

If your trying to convince somebody of something, and you change their mind, do you then criticize them as a flip-flopper?

I don't care if your running for the class, or U.S. president; it's uncalled for.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the jerk will never admit he was WRONG.......end of story.......it takes a man to admit he was wrong!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> the jerk will never admit he was WRONG.......end of story.......it takes a man to admit he was wrong!


Sorry, I'm having a hard time following this thread. Are you talking about Obama or GWB?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't know many politicians that will admit their wrong. Most of them think they are always right. Most are smart enough to admit they are wrong when a majority of the people think so. Barack just wasn't smart enough to admit it until it got to about 90%.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

How do you spell Touche` ?

:beer:


----------

